# Selling fish to restaurants



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

What kind of license do I need to sell some filets to local restaurants? I live in Florida if that matters. Do you need a Captains license or do you just buy one?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Commercial license more than likely.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea and everything u sell has to be FDA approved. It would be more of a headache then anything. I dont know if any restaurants would buy off of ya. The health department would not let them unless you are approved by the FDA and more than likely if you are catching them with rod and reel they wont approve ya. To many chances of Food Borne illnesses esp with fish.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

commercial license.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Is that it? do I need a Saltwater Products License? Does it have to be FDA approved or is that all on the restaurants?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe its illegal here in Maryland and some of the other Mid-Atlantic states are addressing, or soon will be addressing, anglers who sell fish at the time of catching them (legal size or otherwise.) A story abounds every year of a fisherman who is down on IRI and the jetty and he sells fish to people walking along the beach.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

It one thing to sell fish and whole nutter thing to sell fish fillets.... I've never known any wealthy Commerical Fishers, but I am sure there is maybe a few out there.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

vulcanizedplease said:


> What kind of license do I need to sell some filets to local restaurants? I live in Florida if that matters. Do you need a Captains license or do you just buy one?


Vulcanized, check your tread in the Florida forum.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

forget about selling fish to restaurants, because they cant and wont buy it from you
try and find a smaller fish market because they'll sometimes buy fish on the sly from fishermen


----------

